# SS 24.08.19 - Stravinsky "Symphony In E-flat"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Igor Stravinsky (1882 - 1971)*

Symphony in E-flat Major, Op. 1

1. Allegro moderato
2. Scherzo
3. Largo
4. Finale: Allegro molto
---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and another symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This weekend it's Russian composer Igor Stravinsky's Symphony In E-flat. This one seems to not get much love compared to his other more popular symphonies. I know I haven't heard it in ages so I'm looking forward to hearing it again.

I'll be listening to:




Mikhail Pletnev/Russian National Orchestra


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

I have Stravinsky complete works box set, so most likely this is in it


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll listen to Stravinsky conducting the Columbia Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I shall Spotify this one


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

A fun, really Russian symphony. Owes a huge debt to Tchaikovsky -esp. the 4th symphony. As unlike later Stravinsky as is possible. Harder than heck to play, too. This recording will do:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

View attachment 122938

I will go with this one.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I'll take the Rogerx choice once he is finished with it.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I'll listen to the composer himself as well. It does seem less popular than the others, it's true, maybe because it's less Stravinskian than the others?


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

The composer for me also, from this box that I should bring out more - a statement I make all too often!

View attachment 122968


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

The Symphony in E-flat was composed in Stravinsky's early 20s (23-25 years old) while he was an "apprentice" to Rimsky-Korsakov. It was his first orchestral work and first published work as well. A few years later, the 31-year old Stravinsky revised the work in the same year he wrote the Rite of Spring. That's the version heard today. (I listened to Pletnev's.)

The work starts vigorously with a strong Tchaikovskian flavor and maybe a few other composers mixed in. The later Stravinsky is totally absent. That said, there's nothing wrong with the music and both talent and skill are in ample evidence. The main theme is perhaps used too much - well, _way _too much! - a trick of Tchaikovsky, who usually carries it off better.

The scherzo (in common time) is light and fleeting, a profusion of scurrying 4-note groups. Its second theme was re-used in Petrouchka, where it stands out more. The trio is less interesting.

The slow movement (Largo) is attractive but, for me, not very interesting. So it naturally seems overlong. Again, Stravinsky beats the heck out of a very simple theme (more of a motif) but can't really give it any great significance.

The finale, a rondo, jumps right in with a very Tchaikovskian opening. The form, to my ears, is ABACABA. Stravinsky keeps the pot bubbling nicely through all the changes and wraps things up without the bombast heard sometimes in Tchaikovsky (the 5th Symphony comes to mind).

In summary, a fun symphony of less than the first rank but still rewarding, especially the scherzo and finale. It gives nary a hint, though, of where Stravinsky was to go with his music over the next few years.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I enjoyed this one and was surprised by how much it reminded me of Tchaikovsky.
Great post above by KenOC which explains more about this early Stravinsky work.
Another rewarding SS


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

I have the Dorati but I'll go with this version with Alexander Gibson and the Royal Scottish


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I also listened to the composer's recording. It is Stravinsky's Op. 1 and shows talent rather than something more, I think. His teacher was Rimsky Korsakov and I guess it shows.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

It was certainly good experience for him, but most of the pre-_Firebird_ works hold little interest for me, to be honest.


----------

